# This is scary...



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/rai...ears-in-prison-for-unleashing-dog-on-suspect/


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

I'd be interested in some input from K9 handlers here.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Each time an officer strikes a suspect with a baton, takes him to the ground, uses a TASER or a canine for apprehension or uses a firearm, that officer is subjected to extraordinary scrutiny. The results of that arm chair scrutiny, in the safety of some meeting room, with the only looming pressure is one of deciding where to eat, does not always yield fair results for the officer(s) involved. I remember this case when it happened. There were many K9 Officers that followed the trial, the hung jury, and the retrial. There were certainly many opinions as to the fairness of it at the time. I personally, still have my doubts about it being a "fair and impartial" proceeding.

DFrost


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

I knew you guys had probably followed it back then but I cannot reconcile the sentence with the "crime"...? An illegal that suffered a leg bite? 10 years? Are you kidding me?
Well thanks to all you officers who not only put your lives on the line but find it necessary to second guess in a split second due to possible court proceedings...no way I'd want my husband in that profession.


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

What a bunch of BS. No way it was impartial and fair hearing. Never mind what K9 handlers think. The general public of taxpayers should ask for the prosecutions job and pension over this one. What a waste of money to put her behind bars. Makes me sick....


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Just 1 more reason not to be a cop. And they wonder why its so hard to get qualified folks to do this shit.


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

+ 1 on DFrost's post. He's always on point.

Split second decisions that are made by officers in tense, quickly evolving potentially dangerous situations become scrutinized by individuals in a sterile environment after the fact, with infinite time to analyze the scenario.

The officer's perception at the time is what warrants their response...often based on limited information, in the dark, under stress. Right or wrong, decisions need to be made-quickly. Too slow responding, and we end up hurt or dead. Too fast on the response- we are described as "trigger happy". Sometimes it's a no-win battle.

Usually the people complaining about the response of the police are the ones who would not have been able to function in the LE world. Amazingly, they often claim to be able to do a better job than any of us can. Everytime I hear the naysayers and complainers, I wonder why they have not applied for the job, since they are capable of doing a far superior job than any of us. 

I'm sure I speak for most LE people...we are appreciative of those that do support us, and know the challenges we are up against. The great majority of LE people are out there doing the job every day, thanklessly, and we don't read about them in the papers, see them on the news, or even hear about most of the things that get handled every single day. Thank you, to those of you who do support us.


----------



## ntuthuko gumede (Jan 25, 2012)

wait a sec...she caught a criminal who was terrorising businesses red handed and shes the one that went to jail,thats bs no matter how you look at it


----------



## drew sterner (Aug 26, 2011)

makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I am always leary of News Stories that have multiple experts and points why it was unfair, and then 2 sentences from the prosecutor. I just think there is probably more to this than what was written. Not saying she was not wrongfully imprisoned. The news article seems a little biased.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah seems like the story presented has many "tidbits" that may or may not be true.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/crime/mohr.asp


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

good point James ... didn't even think to "snope it" 
like they say, the devil is in the details and very few people know all of em....i doubt we'll know whether she deserved jail time or not, so why bother spending much effort getting pissed one way or the other

but since there are K9 leos reading this, i'm very curious what percentage of K9 usage ends up in litigation and/or court (beyond the normal dept reviews)... this officer seemed to have had her share; that part surprised me


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

James good point with snopes.. One can only assume that you do your best to screen out what seems to be the wrong personality in this type of position. In any event the real loser in the story is a young boy who lost him mom for many years.


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

James Downey said:


> Yeah seems like the story presented has many "tidbits" that may or may not be true.
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/crime/mohr.asp



You are absolutely correct, James.. there was WAY more to this story than what was printed in recent news. 


I am a 150% supporter of law enforcement, specifically K9 handlers, but this story has a lot of elements and is really just sad all the way around.


----------

